# social networks



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

I have less than a fetus' capability with facebook.  I had to open a facebook account to see my step daughter's facebook page.  Suddenly, it's suggesting all kinds of friends, and people posting to it.

Be patient with me... I didn't want one, and won't spend more than moments on it.  I'm just not that social.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 25, 2010)

NO I don't buy that!


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

what part?  My ability or my not so social.. (which I'm really not).


----------



## Yankee (Sep 25, 2010)

It will suggest people to you that it "farms" out of your computer, and also it may suggest that someone has asked to "friend" you who hasn't actually asked. It seems like there are two types of people, those who "friend" everyone they have ever met, and those who "friend" just . . . well, friends. . . ignore the requests you don't want, it doesn't hurt anyone's feelings. Learn the privacy controls. Now that you are signed up, it is practically impossible to get rid of it so enjoy . . .


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

I've ignored alot of people... I JUST really wanted to get to my daughter's mom's account so I could see the updates.  I'm pretty much going to ignore my facebook account, I think.  SOOOOOOOOOOO don't be offended.


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 25, 2010)

About a month ago the VP at my office asked me to join. She said this is how we would be communicating with clients. So far just a few thank you's and a bunch of pics from the VP and myself. I find my home page confusing, that "News Feed" thing.

Here is a link if anyone wants to check it out.

LiveWire.


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

Scary how quick people jump on board.. too much for me.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 25, 2010)

Me TOO!!!!! Seems to be a plastic society! Kids love  it.


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 25, 2010)

We have become a 25 words or less society..........


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 25, 2010)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> We have become a 25 words or less society..........


Thats eight words, numbers don't count.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 25, 2010)

You are more social then you think. Your ability is fine also!


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

not that social.. not that computer literate either.. AND I don't care to be.

Give me a car and a code book... and some red tags.. I'm happy!


----------



## Yankee (Sep 25, 2010)

Social networking is not going away and whatever one's gut feelings are, if you don't "get on board" in some fashion you will be left behind and very quickly fall under the description of out-of-touch with current technology and norms. Social networking sites are replacing both websites and email to a large degree (although websites and email will still serve a function). And I could easily make a run as "unsociable person of the year", myself.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 25, 2010)

well......it's whatever you want to make out of it. I jumped on so that I could keep up with my son in Iraq. Well, now it is the best way to keep up with my daughter. I've "friended" many folks, from my past and present, you just sort through the sh!t, and respond to what you want. I don't do any of the games, or for the most part the causes.......really you just graze through, doesn't take much time to weed though the BS. But, I agree with Yankee, you do have to jump onboard at some level.


----------

